
Show HN: Archiejs – a Node.js dependency injection framework for large projects - navalsaini
The modules in ArchieJS are very similar to NPM modules, except that a thin wrapper gives them some lifecycle events (such as initialization or termination) and they are injected into one-other.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;archiejs&#x2F;archiejs-docs&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md
======
navalsaini
Documentation:

[1] [https://github.com/archiejs/archiejs-
docs/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/archiejs/archiejs-
docs/blob/master/README.md)

Demo apps:

[1] [https://github.com/archiejs/demo-webapp-mongo-redis-
ticket_b...](https://github.com/archiejs/demo-webapp-mongo-redis-
ticket_booking)

[2] [https://github.com/archiejs/demo-basicapp-
googlecloudvision-...](https://github.com/archiejs/demo-basicapp-
googlecloudvision-reciept-scanner)

